# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  a ka naj liber per riparim te kompjuterave

## tositosi

a ka liber qe mund te mesojme si ti riparojme kompjuterat nese aytre u prishet ndonje send

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Teoria te meson se cfare jane gjerat e si funksjonojne eshte praktika edhe deshira jote qe te tregon se si ta regullosh.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Jan aq shum pjese qe perbejn vete komjuterin saqe nji liber i vetem nuk mund te behet.
Po te kesh qef meson , duke gabuar 100 here per te mesuar nji gje te vogel me von dicka me te madhe e kshu me radhe. Mua personalisht me ka ndihmuar edhe ky forum , shiko tek " pyesni ekspertet" sesi jan zgjidhur probleme te ndryshme dhe meson shum , per cdo gje qe nuk e di qe eshte permendur neper tema ke google dhe gjen cdo gje. Kjo eshte vullnet per te lexuar dhe ta kesh me qef.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Upgrading and fixing PC's for Dummies

Hidhi nje sy ketij libri.

----------


## Sirius

Per mesim profesional fillo nga ketu me von te jap link te tjer.

----------

plotesuesi (17-02-2016)

----------


## The Helper

Science Books

----------

